# 13 hp fuel pump



## johndeerelx172 (Jan 2, 2012)

i have a 13 hp briggs and stratton single cylinder engine and it has the older style metal fuel pump that mounts on the shroud just recently it went out ant this particular engine is a diamond series and i have only found one like it please help me i cant find a pump rebuild kit


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Some of the pumps aren't rebuildable because the manufacturer of the engine just bought them in as a complete pump. If you buy a replacement pump, it will probably be a round plastic one. If its the one I am thinking of, it doesn't matter what vender you buy it from because the Honda, Kohler, Briggs, and aftermarket pumps are all the same one, just a different bag its sold in. Do you have the model and type number for that engine? The code would probably help as well. I can look it up for you if you have those numbers.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey,CB! I think you're correct,about the pump. It should be one of the standard,vacuum-operated pumps,and easy to find.


----------

